# cheek biopsy



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hello all,

biopsy of the soft tissue of the left cheek via gingivobuccal sulcus incision.

Looking at 40808 
path came back:
adipose tissue, fibroconn. tissue w/ mild scarring, definitive evidence of neoplasm, or granulomas not seen.


Thanks
Jamie


----------



## preserene

You are right.
When you go from within , the buccal mucosa is the first one you encounter as the cheek's component ( mucosa and soft tissues of the cheek). This buccal mucosa  is also an integral part of the vesitibule. so the procedures performed on this buccal mucosa of the cheek region is included into the vestibule.

we do not have a separate code description for this  buccal Mucosal procedures; more so when it comes to biopsy.
So you are correct  with 40808.

Have a look @  this:	
vestibule components:
- lips
- commissures
- philtrum
- labial tubercle
- labial mucosa
- frenum
-* buccal mucosa*
- stenson's duct
- maxillary tuberosity
- retromolar pad
- pterygomadibular raphe

buccal mucosa	- soft tissue inside the cheek 
                                - linea alba: the white ridge of raised tissue extends horizontally at the level where the maxillary and mandibular teeth come together


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Thanks for your help!!! Have a HAPPY HOLIDAY!


----------



## preserene

Jamie, thank you and you too; and a bright & prosperous New Year


----------

